# Corsair 800D What size rad's do i need?



## Asylum (May 11, 2010)

Just bought me a Corsair 800D and want to know what size rad's will fit in it.

Going to install one inside the top and one lower beside the PSU.

I know some of you guys have this case already and would like some tips.

I have a Black Ice GTX 240 that i plan to use for one.

Give me some input guys need to order this today.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 11, 2010)

you can get a triple 120 in the roof, and up to 3 single 120's without doing any mods. If your PSU is shorter, its possible a dual 120 could cram in the floor.


----------



## Asylum (May 11, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> you can get a triple 120 in the roof, and up to 3 single 120's without doing any mods.



Do you think my 240 will fit in the lower beside the PSU.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 11, 2010)

not next to ur HX1000
I can nab a pic of mine if it helps?


----------



## Asylum (May 11, 2010)

What would best fit down there?

Pic would be great too of upper and lower inside.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 11, 2010)

single 120 or even a 140

here..have a look


----------



## Asylum (May 11, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> single 120 or even a 140
> 
> here..have a look
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100511/DSC02788.jpg



Thanks....Sorry it took me a few to get back to you.

Had to get ready for work. Look like ill go with the 240 in the top and a 120 in the bottom.


----------



## Carlitos714 (May 14, 2010)

my old build
thermochill pa 120.3 on top and black ice GTX 360 on bottom. two separate loops. ive seen a guy put a quad rad on top.


----------

